# Grizzlies 2003-2004 Player of the Game Thread



## AL9045

*Grizzlies 03-04 POTG Thread*

When I get pictures for Battier and Miller I'll post them.

11/29/03 - Grizzles 122, Cleveland 115.










Pau Gasol

37 points (12-20 FG, 13-18 FTM), 11 rebounds (5 Off, 6 Def) and 5 blocks.

Shane Battier (Off the Bench)

22 points (9-18 FG, 3-6 3PTM, 1-2 FTM), 12 rebounds (4 Off, 8 Def) and 2 blocks.

Mike Miller 

20 points (7-16 FG, 3-6 3PTM, 3-4 FTM), 8 rebounds (1 Off, 7 Def) and 13 assists.


----------



## AL9045

12/1/03, Grizzlies 96, Celtics 89.










*Lorenzen Wright* 

14 points (6-12 FG, 2-3 FTM), 13 rebounds (4 Off, 9 Def) and 2 blocks.

Other Key Contributors:










*Pau Gasol*

19 points (8-17 FG, 3-4 FTM), 5 rebounds (1 Off, 4 Def) and 2 blocks.










*Mike Miller*

10 points (1-8 FG :no:, 8-11 FTM), 8 rebounds (1 Off, 7 Def) and 10 assists.


----------



## AL9045

12/3/03: Grizzlies 96, Nets 93.










*James Posey* 

19 points (7-13 FG, 2-4 3PTM, 3-3 FTM), 6 rebounds (1 Off, 5 Def), 1 steal and 0 turnovers.


----------



## AL9045

I think it's only fair we welcome Bonzi Wells. (Plus it's the only picture I can find of the game last night. .)

12/5/03: Grizzlies 92, Wizards 77.










*Bonzi Wells* 

12 points (6-13 FG), 3 rebounds (1 Off, 2 Def), 6 assists and 1 steal.

Welcome Bonzi!


----------



## AL9045

12/7/03: Grizzilies 93, Trail Blazers 79.










*Pau Gasol* 

17 points (6-20 FG, 5-5 FTM), 12 rebounds (6 Off, 6 Def) and 1 block.

Other Key Contributors










*Bonzi Wells* 

16 points (8-18 FG) and 5 rebounds (4 Off, 1 Def) against his former team.










*Stromile Swift* 

16 points (5-13 FG, 6-6 FTM), 9 rebounds (6 Off, 3 Def) and 1 block.


----------



## AL9045

12/10/03: Grizziles 103, Hawks 90.











*Earl Watson* 

20 points (6-16 FG, 1-4 3PTM, 7-8 FTM), 6 rebounds (2 Off, 4 Def), 9 assists and 2 steals.










*Mike Miller* 

22 points (8-16 FG, 3-6 3PTM, 3-5 FTM), 3 rebounds (1 Off, 2 Def), 5 assists, 1 steal and 1 block.










*Pau Gasol* 

17 points (7-12 FG, 3-5 FTM), 10 rebounds (3 Off, 7 Def), 2 assists and 3 blocks.


----------



## AL9045

12/13/03: Heat 91, Grizzlies 88.










*James Posey* 

19 points (7-10 FG, 3-5 3PTM, 2-2 FTM), 5 rebounds (0 Off, 5 Def), 2 assists and 3 steals.


----------



## AL9045

12/13/03: Grizzlies 110, Nets 63.

Major Team Effort.










*Mike Miller* 

18 points (7-12 FG, 4-6 3PTM), 3 rebounds (1 Off, 2 Def), 7 assists and 1 block.










*Earl Watson* 

10 points (4-7 FG, 2-2 FTM), 3 rebounds (0 Off, 3 Def), 8 assists, 6 steals and 2 blocks.










*Pau Gasol* 

12 points (5-8 FG, 2-4 FTM), 9 rebounds (0 Off, 9 Def) and 4 assists.

*James Posey* 

8 points (3-7 FG, 2-4 3PTM), 4 rebounds (2 Off, 2 Def), 2 assists, 6 steals and 1 block.










*Bonzi Wells* 

22 points (10-14 FG, 1-1 3PTM, 1-4 FTM), 3 rebounds (0 Off, 3 Def) and 4 assists.


----------



## AL9045

Honestly for 12/15/03: Spurs 78, Grizzlies 67, everyone did bad.

Best was probably Bonzi Wells though.

*Bonzi Wells*

12 points (5-12 FG, 2-3 FTM), 4 rebounds (2 Off, 2 Def), 3 assists, 3 steals and 1 block.


----------



## AL9045

12/16/03: Grizzlies 105, Kings 100.

Another nice team effort.










*Earl Watson* 

11 points (3-8 FG, 2-4 3PTM, 3-4 FTM), 2 rebounds (1 Off, 1 Def), 13 assists, 1 steal and 1 block.










*Pau Gasol* 

22 points (9-18 FG, 4-8 FTM), 6 rebounds (3 Off, 3 Def), 2 assists, 2 steals and 3 blocks.










*Shane Battier* 

13 points (3-8 FG, 7-7 FTM), 5 rebounds (1 Off, 4 Def), 1 assists, 1 steal and 4 blocks.


----------



## AL9045

12/17/03: Grizzlies 97, Heat 83.










*Mike Miller* 

18 points (6-10 FG, 3-5 3PTM, 3-4 FTM), 1 rebound (0 Off, 1 Def) and 4 assists.


----------



## AL9045

12/20/03: Hornets 94, Grizzlies 89.

*Bonzi Wells* 

18 points (7-11 FG, 2-2 3PTM, 2-2 FTM), 3 rebounds (0 Off, 3 Def) and 1 assist in 22 minutes off the bench.


----------



## GNG

*December 22nd. @ Denver.*









*Shane Battier*
15 points (7-14 FG) 14 rebounds 4 assists 2 blocks.
Started at C.









*Pau Gasol*
24 points (12-20 FG) 14 rebounds 5 blocks.


----------



## GNG

*December 23rd. @ Sacramento.*









*Pau Gasol*
23 points (8-20 FG) 10 rebounds 6 assists (7 turnovers).









*James Posey*
18 points (6-9 FG) 6 rebounds 2 steals.
Upheld some dignity for the franchise.


----------



## GNG

*December 26th. vs New York.*









*Pau Gasol*
20 points (7-17 FG) 9 rebounds 4 assists.


----------



## GNG

*December 28th. @ Dallas.*









*Bonzi Wells*
30 points (12-26 FG) 7 rebounds.
Off the bench.









*Lorenzen Wright*
14 points (6-9 FG) 12 rebounds 3 assists.


----------



## GNG

*December 29th. @ Indiana.*









*Pau Gasol*
20 points (8-13 FG) 8 rebounds 4 blocks.









*Jason Williams*
11 points (4-9 FG) 11 assists 2 steals.


----------



## GNG

*December 30th. vs Seattle.*









*Pau Gasol*
32 points (9-14 FG 14-17FT) 11 rebounds 2 blocks.









*Jason Williams*
12 points (5-10 FG) 7 assists 2 steals.


----------



## GNG

*January 2nd. vs Utah.*









*Bonzi Wells*
21 points (8-16 FG) 6 assists 3 steals.
Off the bench.









*Lorenzen Wright*
12 points (6-12 FG) 11 rebounds 3 assists.


----------



## GNG

*January 3rd. vs Orlando.*









*Stromile Swift*
14 points (6-10 FG) 15 rebounds (5 offensive) 2 blocks.
Off the bench.









*Mike Miller*
17 points (6-10 FG) 3 rebounds 4 assists.


----------



## GNG

*January 9th. @ Seattle.*









*James Posey*
25 points (9-15 FG) 2 rebounds 3 assists 1 steal 1 block.
Season-high points.









*Jason Williams*
10 points (3-8 FG) 10 assists 2 steals.


----------



## GNG

*January 11th. @ LA Clippers.*









*Stromile Swift*
24 points (8-11 FG) 4 rebounds 2 assists 3 blocks.
Season-high points.
Off the bench.









*Pau Gasol*
18 points (7-17 FG) 5 rebounds 2 assists 3 blocks.


----------



## GNG

*January 12th. @ Golden State.*









*Shane Battier*
17 points (7-11 FG) 10 rebounds 1 block.
Off the bench.









*Jason Williams*
15 points (6-14 FG) 12 assists 6 rebounds 1 steal 1 block.









*Mike Miller*
24 points (10-18 FG) 6 rebounds 2 assists 2 steals 1 block.


----------



## GNG

*January 15th. vs Chicago.*









*James Posey*
23 points (5-9 FG 10-10 FT) 6 rebounds 3 assists 4 steals 2 blocks.









*Jason Williams*
20 points (7-14 FG) 9 assists 3 rebounds 1 steal.


----------



## GNG

*January 17th. @ Philadelphia.*









*Pau Gasol*
16 points (7-10 FG) 6 rebounds 5 assists









*Lorenzen Wright*
14 points (6-11 FG) 11 rebounds 2 steals 4 blocks.


----------



## GNG

*January 19th. vs Houston.*









*Pau Gasol*
24 points (10-13 FG) 11 rebounds 4 assists 2 blocks.









*Mike Miller*
20 points (8-14 FG) 4 rebounds 5 assists.









*James Posey*
17 points (6-13 FG) 10 rebounds.


----------



## GNG

*January 21st. vs. LA Lakers.*









*Jason Williams*
17 points (7-15 FG) 3 rebounds 10 assists.









*Pau Gasol*
17 points (7-14 FG) 7 rebounds 3 assists 3 blocks.


----------



## GNG

*January 23rd. vs. Sacramento.*









*Jason Williams*
25 points (8-15 FG) 3 rebounds 10 assists.









*Mike Miller*
27 points (11-16 FG) 2 rebounds 4 assists. 









*James Posey*
12 points (3-7 FG) 6 rebounds 2 assists 4 steals. 









*Pau Gasol*
20 points (8-18 FG) 7 rebounds 6 assists 2 blocks.


----------



## GNG

*January 25th. vs. Denver.*









*Pau Gasol*
15 points (4-8 FG) 5 rebounds 5 assists 2 blocks.









*Bonzi Wells*
17 points (7-11 FG) 4 rebounds 3 assists.


----------



## GNG

*January 28th. vs. Portland.*









*Bonzi Wells*
20 points (7-18 FG) 5 rebounds.









*Pau Gasol*
13 points (4-15 FG) 11 rebounds 2 assists.


----------



## GNG

*January 30th. vs. Utah.*









*James Posey*
24 points (7-11 FG) 6 rebounds 2 assists.









*Bonzi Wells*
14 points (6-11 FG) 3 rebounds 2 assists 2 steals.


----------



## GNG

*January 31st. vs. Detroit.*









*Pau Gasol*
18 points (7-12 FG) 10 rebounds 2 assists.


----------



## GNG

*February 2nd. vs. Golden State.*









*Pau Gasol*
18 points (7-13 FG) 7 rebounds 4 assists.









*Lorenzen Wright*
18 points (8-13 FG) 4 rebounds.


----------



## GNG

*February 4th. @ Washington.*









*James Posey*
31 points (10-13 FG) 4 rebounds 2 assists.









*Pau Gasol*
18 points (6-14 FG) 5 rebounds 3 assists 3 blocks.


----------



## GNG

*February 6th. vs. Milwaukee.*









*Pau Gasol*
27 points (9-14 FG) 12 rebounds 2 steals 5 blocks.









*James Posey*
21 points (6-9 FG) 11 rebounds 2 assists 2 steals.


----------



## GNG

*February 8th. @ Minnesota.*









*Pau Gasol*
27 points (11-14 FG) 6 rebounds.









*Jason Williams*
11 points (5-13 FG) 12 assists 1 turnover.









Shane Battier hits the game-winning shot over Sam Cassell.


----------



## GNG

*February 9th. @ Denver.*









*Shane Battier*
13 points (5-12 FG) 6 rebounds 3 assists 2 steals 3 blocks.









*Pau Gasol*
12 points (6-11 FG) 5 rebounds 2 assists.


----------



## GNG

*February 11th. vs. LA Clippers.*









*Pau Gasol*
22 points (6-8 FG) 8 rebounds.









*Jason Williams*
15 points (5-12 FG) 10 assists 4 rebounds 2 steals.


----------



## GNG

*February 17th. vs. Dallas.*









*Stromile Swift*
18 points (7-11 FG) 7 rebounds 2 assists 2 blocks.









*James Posey*
19 points (7-10 FG) 7 rebounds 2 steals.


----------



## AL9045

2/20/04: Grizzlies 97, Suns 92.










*Pau Gasol* 

17 points (7-15 FG, 3-4 FT), 10 rebounds (1 Off), 5 assists, 8 blocks and 4 TOs.


----------



## GNG

*February 21st. @ Chicago.*









*James Posey*
27 points (6-11 FG; 13-16 FT) 6 rebounds 5 assists 2 steals. 









*Pau Gasol*
23 points (8-19 FG) 9 rebounds 3 assists 2 blocks.


----------



## GNG

*February 23rd. vs. Denver.*









*Pau Gasol*
25 points (7-13 FG; 11-12 FT) 7 rebounds 2 assists.
Played the second half with a broken nose. 









*James Posey*
20 points (6-9 FG) 8 rebounds 3 steals.


----------



## GNG

*February 25th. vs. Golden State.*









*James Posey *
25 points (5-13 FG; 14-17 FT) 10 rebounds 2 assists.









*Bonzi Wells*
14 points (6-11 FG) 4 rebounds 5 assists.


----------



## GNG

*February 27th. @ Milwaukee.*









*James Posey*
25 points (9-18 FG) 10 rebounds 2 assists 2 blocks. 









*Bonzi Wells*
19 points (7-12 FG) 4 rebounds 3 assists.


----------



## GNG

*February 28th. vs. New Orleans.*









*James Posey*
24 points (9-15 FG) 5 rebounds 2 steals. 









*Pau Gasol*
18 points (7-15 FG) 9 rebounds 2 assists 3 blocks.


----------



## GNG

*March 1st. @ San Antonio.*









*Earl Watson*
13 points (5-9 FG) 3 rebounds 4 assists 2 steals. 









*Lorenzen Wright*
12 points (5-13 FG) 6 rebounds 1 steal 1 block.
Game-winning shot.


----------



## GNG

*March 3rd. @ Portland.*









*Pau Gasol*
25 points (11-18 FG) 11 rebounds 6 assists 1 block 1 steal. 









*Bonzi Wells*
28 points (12-19 FG) 5 rebounds 1 assist 2 steals.


----------



## GNG

*March 6th. @ LA Clippers.*









*Bo Outlaw*
13 points (6-9 FG) 11 rebounds 3 assists 2 steals. 









*Jason Williams*
13 points (5-12 FG) 3 rebounds 6 assists.


----------



## GNG

*March 7th. @ Golden State.*









*Jason Williams*
17 points (6-16 FG) 2 rebounds 4 assists. 









*Bonzi Wells*
18 points (9-14 FG) 1 rebound 1 assist 4 steals.


----------



## GNG

*March 9th. vs. San Antonio.*









*Pau Gasol*
27 points (11-21 FG) 11 rebounds 4 assists 2 blocks 2 steals. 









*Shane Battier*
16 points (5-6 FG) 5 rebounds 2 assists 3 steals.


----------



## talula

*March 12th. vs. Los Angeles * 










*Pau Gasol* 
24 points (9-23 FG) 18 rebounds 6 assists 2 blocks 










*James Posey* 
19 points (5-7 FG) 9 rebounds 4 steals 










*Bonzi Wells* 
19 points (7-11 FG) 3 rebounds 3 assists 3 steals


----------



## talula

*March 13th. @ Houston * 










*Bonzi Wells* 
16 points (5-11 FG) 2 rebounds 2 assists 1 steal










*Stromile Swift* 
19 points (7-13 FG)


----------



## GNG

*March 16th. vs. Philadelphia * 










*Pau Gasol* 
22 points (9-19 FG) 11 rebounds 3 assists 2 steals 4 blocks










*Bo Outlaw* 
15 points (7-9 FG) 6 rebounds 1 assist 1 steal 3 blocks


----------



## GNG

*March 18th. vs. Seattle * 










*Pau Gasol* 
21 points (7-16 FG) 15 rebounds 6 assists









*James Posey* 
13 points 4 rebounds 2 assists 2 blocks


----------



## GNG

*March 20th. vs. Indiana * 










*James Posey* 
16 points (6-15 FG) 5 rebounds 1 block









*Stromile Swift* 
17 points (5-9 FG) 6 rebounds 4 steals 2 blocks 









*Pau Gasol* 
17 points (7-14 FG) 3 rebounds 3 assists 3 blocks


----------



## GNG

*March 23rd. vs. Toronto * 










*Pau Gasol* 
29 points (10-16 FG) 9 rebounds 1 assist 2 blocks









*Stromile Swift* 
21 points (8-14 FG) 13 rebounds 1 steal 1 block


----------



## GNG

*March 24th. @ New York * 










*Pau Gasol* 
23 points (5-15 FG) 6 rebounds 4 assists









*Stromile Swift* 
14 points (6-12 FG) 4 rebounds 3 steals 4 blocks


----------



## GNG

*March 26th. vs Houston.*










*Stromile Swift*
19 points (8-16 FG) 10 rebounds 2 blocks. 









*Jason Williams*
18 points (5-7 FG) 4 assists 2 steals.


----------



## GNG

*March 28th. @ Toronto * 










*Pau Gasol* 
23 points (7-13 FG) 8 rebounds 1 assist 1 block









*Stromile Swift* 
18 points (6-9 FG) 3 rebounds 2 steals


----------



## GNG

*March 29th. @ Atlanta * 










*James Posey* 
*38* points (10-17 FG 14-15 FT) 11 rebounds 3 assists 1 steal 1 block
New career high.









*Jason Williams* 
22 points (7-14 FG) 10 assists 3 rebounds 3 steals 1 block









*Jake Tsakalidis* 
15 points (7-9 FG) 9 rebounds 1 assist 4 blocks









James Posey and the Grizzlies celebrate after JP sinks a buzzer beating 32-footer sends the game to double overtime.


----------



## GNG

*April 2nd. vs Phoenix.*










*James Posey*
32 points (10-16 FG) 4 rebounds 2 assists 3 steals. 









*Jason Williams*
17 points (6-10 FG) 3 rebounds 9 assists.


----------



## GNG

*April 4th. @ Minnesota.*










*James Posey*
19 points (5-8 FG) 3 rebounds 2 steals. 









*Jason Williams*
10 points (4-11 FG) 4 rebounds 10 assists.


----------



## GNG

*April 5th. @ Utah.*










*James Posey*
18 points (6-15 FG) 5 rebounds 3 assists 2 steals. 









*Earl Watson*
11 points (5-9 FG) 3 rebounds 12 assists 3 steals.


----------



## GNG

*April 7th. vs Cleveland*










*James Posey*
35 points (8-12 FG 15-18 FT) 6 rebounds 3 assists 3 steals. 










*Lorenzen Wright*
10 points (4-14 FG) 10 rebounds 1 assist 2 steals.


----------



## GNG

*April 9th. @ LA Lakers*










*Mike Miller*
22 points (10-15 FG) 3 rebounds 1 assist 1 steal. 










*Lorenzen Wright*
21 points (9-20 FG) 10 rebounds 2 assists 1 steal.


----------



## GNG

*April 11th. @ Phoenix*










*Shane Battier*
18 points (7-17 FG) 3 rebounds. 










*Stromile Swift*
13 points (5-17 FG) 10 rebounds 1 steal 2 blocks.


----------



## GNG

*April 13rd. @ Dallas*










*Bonzi Wells*
27 points (12-18 FG) 3 rebounds. 










*Jason Williams*
14 points (5-12 FG) 6 assists 4 steals.


----------



## GNG

*April 14th. vs Minnesota*










*Pau Gasol*
16 points (4-10 FG) 4 rebounds 3 blocks. 










*Jason Williams*
15 points (6-15 FG) 3 rebounds 7 assists.


----------

